# How can I protect Nigerian Dwarf goats from predators?



## makingshift (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi, all! We are planning to get two Nigerian Dwarf does for milking. I'm concerned about how we are going to keep them safe from predators. Here's a little bit about our situation: we live on 1.3 acres right outside the Austin city limits. Our property is unfenced except for a medium-sized dog run right next to the house. (I plan to keep the goats in the dog run, which is probably about 20'x40'). The dog run is currently fenced with cattle panels (6" holes) but I will either replace those with 2"x4" no-climb horse fencing (I'm thinking 4' tall) or reinforce them with horse fencing. We have coyotes in the area. I saw three coyote pups in the neighbor's yard at dusk just last night. We also had two loose dogs come into our yard and kill 5 of our chickens a few weeks ago. We had never had trouble with loose dogs before but they are a possibility. 

I'm worried about how to keep our (future) goats safe from predators. Will a sturdy 4' fence around a run next to the house keep them safe? I don't want to get an LGD for 2 little goats! We have young children (ages 3, 5, and 10) so I'm not keen on electric fences but I won't rule them out if the kids would be safe around them. Any thoughts about my setup plans?

Thanks so much! We are so excited and wanting to do this right!
Karen


----------



## elevan (Nov 7, 2013)

I would lock them inside their housing at night.  A 4' fence is nothing for a determined coyote.  Best of luck on your new venture.


----------



## makingshift (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks! I will certainly do that. Most of my coyote sightings have been at dusk or dawn (and we rarely hear them howling at night) but I have seen them in full daylight a few times. I'm hoping that keeping them locked up at night will be a big help. Also- I don't know if putting up a 5' fence would be much of an improvement on a 4' fence but I could do that, too.


----------



## Gagroundhog (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi Karen. Adding height won't deter dogs or coyotes and 4' fence is high enough for Nigerian dwarfs, what I would do is after you install the four foot fence (because you had a dog problem recently you might want to keep the livestock panels) get some 3' fencing (or maybe the livestock panels??) and lay it flat on the ground at the bottom of the fence so dogs/foxes/coyotes can't dig under the fence. You can use "earth staples" to pin wire or panels to the ground so the grass can grow up through it. You can use zipties to attach the 3' fencing to the bottom of the 4' fencing to make it even stronger. 
Good luck with the new goats!


----------



## makingshift (Nov 7, 2013)

Gagroundhog- that is genius! I'm definitely going to do that. I have a largish-gap under some of the cattle panels that would need to be closed anyway. What you suggested sounds like it would solve that problem, too.


----------



## Gagroundhog (Nov 7, 2013)

Glad to help!     We have coyotes, foxes and have had dogs in the past. We also have had bobcats here so we keep kids close to the house. 
 We have a Mini Nubian and a Oberhasli mix doe and I worry about their kids when they are small. Those coyotes are quite bold when they have pups in the den.
Nigerians are an even smaller breed and they're babies are so tiny and absolutely adorable!!!! Keep the size of the kids in mind when building your shelter/gates and stuff. I have a friend with "Nigies" and those little kids were so tiny, they kept getting out.  LOL


----------

